# Startup Kit



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi all,

Being a 'new starter'







what basic kit would I need.

Looking to Roast probably no more than 100gms per week.

Currently using a Delonghi Filter Coffee machine and a Delonghi blade type grinder









Have recently bought some Beans (ready roasted) from a local roaster and they are

El Bosque Amatitlan Guatemala and they made a delicious Coffee.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

depends on budget... grinder wise, manual or automatic?

I've been very impressed with the Cuisinart DPM8U for filter, french press, etc and a snip at £60 with 5 year guarantee. Manual grinders you have the Hario, et al and come in at around half the price of the Cuisinart. Either way, ditch the blade for burrs.

I have no idea about roasters at the moment as unfortunately the other half won't let me as yet due to "space limitations". I'm arguing "do we actually need a microwave?" but she isn't having any of it! Haha









French Press, Clever Dripper or Aeropress should see you right for a decent fresh brew. The two latter being on my Christmas list but I'm not looking hopeful! Oh well, have to treat myself in the new year when she splashes out on clothes in the sales


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Thought I'd also give you a rough idea on pricing seeing as it is the festive season... and not because I am bored of watching the X-Factor final!









Burr Grinders


Cuisinart DPM8U Auto Grinder = £60

Hario/Porlex Hand Grinders = £30 (each)


Brew Methods


Aeropress = £22

Clever Dripper = £18.50

French Press = £5


Cheapest decent set up without a roaster cost would be around £35.

Roaster would probably set you back about £250+. Whirley Pop method around £35.

Hope this is of use


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks' gazbea that gives me something to look into


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

How about a Behmor?


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah I was looking for the Behmor but seems to have disappeared from Hasbean and struggling to find UK information on it so took an educated guess on the price of one from memory


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

emin-j said:


> Thanks' gazbea that gives me something to look into


No probs emin-j. Oh, and welcome to the forums by the way









Any questions to ask as I'm sure somebody will be able to help. I'm still fairly new to the scene so my learning curve is still at about 85 degrees C! See what I did there







haha


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

I see that Popcorn makers are able to Roast Coffee Beans is there a specific make/model I should look out for


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Do a Google search for whirley pop coffee roasting. That is supposed to be one of the best popcorn maker coffee roasting techniques but does involve a little manual labour but you would get a more even roast as opposed to an air popper.





. Bit more info here.

The labour involved would be negligible if only doing 100gms per week.

Think it will be the method i go for before plumping down for an oven roaster so I can learn more about the colours, cracks, roast profiles, etc.

Isn't learning fun?! Albeit expensive too!


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks' gazbea very interesting


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

gazbea said:


> Yeah I was looking for the Behmor but seems to have disappeared from Hasbean and struggling to find UK information on it so took an educated guess on the price of one from memory


That's quite worrying. I'm guessing that the current supply of UK spec machines has just sold out and they aren't available until a new consignment ships in. I know that there have been supply problems in Australia, with quite a waiting list for new machines.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> That's quite worrying. I'm guessing that the current supply of UK spec machines has just sold out and they aren't available until a new consignment ships in. I know that there have been supply problems in Australia, with quite a waiting list for new machines.


Glad I just bought one second hand instead of waiting til late December/January to buy a new one!


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

funinacup said:


> Glad I just bought one second hand instead of waiting til late December/January to buy a new one!


Glad I'm not looking urgently for one!


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Ordered a Popcorn maker which seems able to roast a small amount of Beans OK,just need to order some Beans now,have a local company who deliver any amount for £1.50delivery







not worth getting the Car out.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

emin-j said:


> Ordered a Popcorn maker which seems able to roast a small amount of Beans OK,just need to order some Beans now,have a local company who deliver any amount for £1.50delivery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know how you get on









I assume that is not £1.50 delivery nationwide... If it is I might have a slice of that!


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

gazbea said:


> Let us know how you get on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it seems,click on delivery information.https://twodaycoffee.co.uk/


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

First attempt at Roasting my own Beans using a popcorn popper and very pleased







Will see how they taste in a day or two







(some bought Beans in the middle for colour comparison).


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

looks like a good even covering! looks very good results! half tempted myself.

how noisy was it and was it easy to distinguish the cracks over the noise of the popcorn popper?

where did you get the popcorn maker from?


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi gazbea,got the popcorn maker from Amazon £23.14 delivered,about as loud as a hairdryer and easy to hear first and second crack.It does get hot at the top (around the clear perspex) but not a problem.Did 200gms of Beans yesterday and left them overnight to 'gas off '







couldn't wait any longer so made coffee this morning,deeelicious:good: every bit as good as the shop bought Beans and now I can Roast just what we use in a week and you cant get fresher than that !

The popcorn maker doe's come with a two pin (euro type) plug as it's made in Germany but you could either use an adaptor or just replace the plug with a UK three pin as I did but don't know if this would affect the warranty.

ATB.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Don't suppose you've got a link for it still have you? I've seen one like yours but it is 32 quid instead of 23 quid. Is it a Severin?


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi gazbea,looks like the price has gone up ! It's made by Severin,model number PC 3751,

I think if you did a search you could get a decent price.


----------

